# Smith Point...



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I sold my boat recently, and wanna go fish the Smith point area. Anyone wanna go, I buy the bait...and will share my arti's ..

The last time I fished my spot, it was 9 keeper reds on 9 casts...

T/D


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I seen that area on google maps before, is it possible to wade around there? I dont have a boat either but am always looking for a decent wade.


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

Where exactly is smith point located?


----------



## Olivervw (Apr 21, 2012)

lets go!


----------

